# WTB NRS Frame Cross Bar 66”



## kwlpal (Mar 21, 2021)

blueridge said:


> Looking for a single cross bar for NRS frame, with Lopros... 66”
> 
> Denver Metro


Same here! I’m in Santa Fe.

I’m thinking of buying the pipe (by the foot) and the lopros from NRS and putting it together myself - need to be able to cut and drill holes in the pipe. Would that work, anyone know?


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

I found the same aluminum pipe from a local supplier @ $3/ft... And a 15% off coupon for lopros online... Wish I would have built a frame myself at this point... No longer looking for crossbar..


----------



## kwlpal (Mar 21, 2021)

blueridge said:


> I found the same aluminum pipe from a local supplier @ $3/ft... And a 15% off coupon for lopros online... Wish I would have built a frame myself at this point... No longer looking for crossbar..


Good luck!


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

kwlpal said:


> Same here! I’m in Santa Fe.
> 
> I’m thinking of buying the pipe (by the foot) and the lopros from NRS and putting it together myself - need to be able to cut and drill holes in the pipe. Would that work, anyone know?


I will have some extra NRS pipe. I am re-building our frame and am replacing our side rails with longer rails to gain an extra bay. Also in Santa Fe. I just got my new NRS side rails and cross bars from NRS a couple weeks ago - they were on backorder for quite some time. I do not have any extra lopros however. Cutting the pipe is relatively easy, as I understand (plan to do it myself), and assume the same is true for drilling.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

kwlpal said:


> Same here! I’m in Santa Fe.
> 
> I’m thinking of buying the pipe (by the foot) and the lopros from NRS and putting it together myself - need to be able to cut and drill holes in the pipe. Would that work, anyone know?


It's actually far easier than you may think, if you have a drill press and some cutting oil. I drilled 4 lopros for my buddie's boat, I thought it wouldn't work but easy peasy as long as you are able to keep the lopro tight in the pipe during drilling.


----------

